# 100% tip batting average (1000)



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix. 

And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00

Or a variation of this pity story - seems to work.


So far, 100% 10 for 10


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

So your a fraud, eh?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix.
> 
> And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00
> 
> ...


You lying little &#128169;!!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Youburr said:


> So your a fraud, eh?


I'm not even human.

They are allowing foxes to drive for uber.

So....what? Lol



OG ant said:


> You lying little &#128169;!!


Nah. Honestly only a piece was a lie. Window WAS smashed they DID steal shit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

r u proud?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> r u proud?


Foxes dont feel pride. Or shame, for that matter.



SHalester said:


> r u proud?


And FOR THAT MATTER all yall do is piss and moan and talk shit about the pax but you gonna take the high road here?

Yeah, uh, no...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> all yall do is piss and moan and talk shit about the pax b


have to say I don't do any of that with convo with my pax. Nor do I create stories not based on reality.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Youburr said:


> So your a fraud, eh?


A very wise fraud. Awesome work &#128536;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> A very wise fraud. Awesome work &#128536;


Thank you. Someone gets it.

And, as you can see, I DID have a P.O.S. break my window the other day, and of course the cops DID NOTHING (useless bay area pigs) - they didn't even show up to take the report.

So THIS foxy ***** looks at it like so :

1. PAX try ALL THE TIME to scam, shave dollars, shave cents, shave the fake copper off the pennies, and we put up with the false reports, the bullshit, and our only REAL boss is a gawd damn algorithm - an uncaring, unfeeling set of lines of code,

THEREFORE

2. Uber cares SO MUCH ABOUT YOU that they, along with uncle grift, will deactivate you without a FIRST thought,

DOUBLE THEREFORE,,

3. I tried *SO HARD* in the beginning, water, snacks, seat covers, etc, etc,

(the tips were actually lower, because the expectation is HIGHER when you kiss ass,

DOUBLE PLUS PLUS THEREFORE,

Making them feel like "they got it better than you" by taking a LITTLE bit of truth and SPICING IT THE **** UP with a LOT of CRAFTY BULLSHITE, makes them SYMPATHETIC, and since they are paying five dollars every tenth of a mile for your services,

It seems not only PROUDLY appropriate but down right EXPECTED, REASONABLE, and your UBERATIC *duty* to try to BULLSHITE the pax in ANY WAY POSSIBLE, without DIRECT .45 caliber influence and/or sexual coercion and/or *OUTRIGHT* fraud, (basically if it's LegAL, and the politicians say it IS legal to LIE to get what you want! ALL thE TIME!),

my question isn't "am i proud" or "am I ashamed", my REAL question is,

"WHAT thE PITCHFORK tap dancing ******* is wrong with YOU ALL for *NOT* crafting the most elegant, beautiful, soundable, POUNDABLE, perfect 10.00 olympic quality, MADE-FOR-TV but became a Hit MOvIE instead, absolute brilliant LIE?"

I make it a game.

Wearing a FOX TAIL gets the conversation going.

Playing the "PITY ME" game keeps the tips coming.

oh, how I smile and LAUGH as they say "OH Im SORRY that HAPPENED TO YOU!" as I turn to them, (full 180 degrees, mind you,) and say "THAT'S OK! I just roll with it! And that's why i work THREE JOBS and rely on the TIPS and KINDNESS OF STRANGERS to make sure that my baaaaaaaby is .......just fine!"

And you know WHAT? it WORKS!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

your pax up North are way different from mine here. :confusion:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> your pax up North are way different from mine here. :confusion:


(ohTRUSTandBELIEVE)... the bay area are the WORST types of hypocrites -

super-progressive, self-serving, kill you with a smile, scum.

Even MENTION the trump card and you'll get a nice FAT false report.

HOWEVER,,.,,,,,,

Mention that you are pregnant and /or knocked up a ****** (??) and you'll make tips like deez.

(edit: wow, didn't realize TR/-\NNY was a cuss word here, haHA!)

Basically, the more DEPRAVED and MESSED UP the situation you give them, the more LEFT LEANING LUNACY you can pitch, the more likely you are to make that 10.00 tip on an 11.00 RIDE.

DUCES!

(y'll gotta stop THINKING like HU-MANS, and start acting like this foxy fox here!) it really works. :> <--- foxy grin


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

We are only about 1 hour away from each other. sometimes we on top of each other.  My pax, also from Bay Area, are nothing like yours. I wonder what the variable is? 
One never brings up Trump; you never know what will happen.
One should never make up stories like the common street beggar does
One should never share personal info with a pax beyond generalities. 

One must be careful and be middle-of-the-road. But lying for tips; that is a bridge WAY too far. And what happens if you get a rematch and forget which lie u told the last time? Uh on.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> We are only about 1 hour away from each other. sometimes we on top of each other.  My pax, also from Bay Area, are nothing like yours. I wonder what the variable is?
> One never brings up Trump; you never know what will happen.
> One should never make up stories like the common street beggar does
> One should never share personal info with a pax beyond generalities.
> ...


I remember ALL OF THEM.

The bay area IS unpredictable but I am a FOXY MASTER when it comes to READING PEOPLE like a BOOK.

Its scary. Ive been told i can read souls.

And you don't ever get caught lying....

the TRICK IS....never use the same lie TWICE muhahahahahaha

ANDDDDDD..... since you are in the bay area, you should meet up with me one of these years. We will go to uber hq and just, I dunno, just....you know....PARTY DOWN!

rick and morty style.

blugDeBlog.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think you need to go outside and breath some air


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I think you need to go outside and breath some air


ohCOUMnow.

everyone loves a quirky fox.

my mom said so.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix.
> 
> And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00
> 
> ...


There are just two things that would prevent me from doing this. One is pride and the other is dignity.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix.
> 
> And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00
> 
> ...


Good job if it is true &#128513; problem with lying is that eventually you will get in trouble and it will cost you 10 times more than you earned. Big one will wipe out all the small gains. So enjoy the returns and quit before you get into trouble.
This is why cheating gets you into trouble . 5 out of 100 might get away , but 95% will get busted. You cheat 1$, then next time you go for 2, since you got away with it . If you don't stop, law of avges will get you.
Nothing wrong with cheating, but you got to stop after few times.&#128513;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are just two things that would prevent me from doing this. One is pride and the other is dignity.


Foxes have and care about neother.

You guys and your human concepts....



mbd said:


> Good job if it is true &#128513; problem with lying is that eventually you will get in trouble and it will cost you 10 times more than you earned. Big one will wipe out all the small gains. So enjoy the returns and quit before you get into trouble.
> This is why cheating gets you into trouble . 5 out of 100 might get away , but 95% will get busted. You cheat 1$, then next time you go for 2, since you got away with it . If you don't stop, law of avges will get you.
> Nothing wrong with cheating, but you got to stop after few times.&#128513;


Or switch up the game. TECHNICALLY everything I told them is true.

Technically.

You gotta believe the lies, guys.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Thank you. Someone gets it.
> 
> And, as you can see, I DID have a P.O.S. break my window the other day, and of course the cops DID NOTHING (useless bay area pigs) - they didn't even show up to take the report.
> 
> ...


Pregnant foxes are notoriously volatile.

Kinda like Honey Badgers!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Pregnant foxes are notoriously volatile.
> 
> Kinda like Honey Badgers!


lol don't worry I'm not pregnant. 

but I AM a fox!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

So much judgement , lol. The kangaroo court has spoken ! Get that money girl. Lol...who cares if someone doesent approve,most likely you will never even meet these people lol... personally i dont meed someones approval to feel like i did the right or wrong thing, i know exactly what im doing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> So much judgement , lol. The kangaroo court has spoken ! Get that money girl. Lol...who cares if someone doesent approve,most likely you will never even meet these people lol... personally i dont meed someones approval to feel like i did the right or wrong thing, i know exactly what im doing.


LOL

Said every felon ever.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> LOL
> 
> Said every felon ever.


Its not a felony if im never caught lol


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix.
> 
> And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00
> 
> ...


If you can afford $1200 for a comic book I'm hitting you up for a loan. Come on. Hook me up momma.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

There are other legitimate ways to get higher tips without lying. Fabricating a sad story is one of two things that could cause me not to tip at all (unsafe driving is the other).


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

ok Rakos


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> So I tell `em that I'm pregnant and working three jobs and got robbed and that a passenger just broke my window and it cost me 300.00 to fix.
> 
> And that the car got broken into and they stole my unborn son's comic book that I just bought for $1200.00
> 
> ...


Nobody ever read you the nursery rhyme 'the boy who cried wolf?'


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> If you can afford $1200 for a comic book I'm hitting you up for a loan. Come on. Hook me up momma.


No kids, either!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Nobody ever read you the nursery rhyme 'the boy who cried wolf?'


Yeah. Boys always get caught.

Never foxes.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

ok Rakos


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Thank you. Someone gets it.
> 
> And, as you can see, I DID have a P.O.S. break my window the other day, and of course the cops DID NOTHING (useless bay area pigs) - they didn't even show up to take the report.
> 
> ...





Greenfox said:


> Thank you. Someone gets it.
> 
> And, as you can see, I DID have a P.O.S. break my window the other day, and of course the cops DID NOTHING (useless bay area pigs) - they didn't even show up to take the report.
> 
> ...


'Effin right I get it.
Never knew how much lying, cheating scum was out there (including corporate) 'till I started driving rideshare. 
I run my own scams as well, 'cause what's good for the goose, is also good for the gander!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> 'Effin right I get it.
> Never knew how much lying, cheating scum was out there (including corporate) 'till I started driving rideshare.
> I run my own scams as well, 'cause what's good for the goose, is also good for the gander!


LOL when I come on these forums I even lie about my own gender until I'm semi comfortable with people.

So yeah, I get it.

(and don't play this equality crap, everyone knows you gotta hang tough or you ain't respected, especially as a h-white suburban twenty something year old girl).

But it plays well with the pax.


----------

